# Crepe Myrtle wood for smoking?



## TheCook (Aug 4, 2008)

I finally got around to picking up the pecan wood that my parents had chopped down earlier this year.  Problem is, they also trimmed their huge crepe myrtle tree and some of the smaller branches are almost indistinguishable.    I cant seem to find any info online, can crepe myrtle wood be used for bbq?

Thanks.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 4, 2008)

Does it make a nut or a fruit ?


----------



## TheCook (Aug 5, 2008)

No, they just flower.  They do develop some kind of small round pod after they flower though.  Not sure if that qualifies as fruit.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 5, 2008)

Lots of them around here but never heard of anyone using em to smoke with.


----------



## Unity (Aug 5, 2008)

A quick survey of Web sites about (1) crape myrtle uses and (2) smoke woods didn't turn up any indications that myrtle is ever used for smoke. (Its leaves are sometimes used for a tea that is said to have blood-sugar regulating properties.) The safest bet is to stick with the known good smoke woods.

--John
(Several smoke-wood sources emphasize never to use eucalyptus wood. Maybe it draws koala bears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Big Ron1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I would not use it.  Just in case it has some awful smoking reaction, it may leave a weird residue in your pit.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea, I'm not going to, just not worth it.  I already stuck the questionable pieces into the burn pile.


----------

